# Fraps AVI not working problem analysis needed Please



## spacesheep9 (Feb 20, 2011)

Hello!
I just downloaded the fraps 3.2.9 trial version. I recorded a video but apparently all I get is is the first image I recorded without the rest of the video. Audio is playing but the video isn't.

I am using windows media player to play the video, and I have already reinstalled Fraps 4 times.

Can you help me?


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

You may find that if you have used a high bitrate and/or fps (which I think are the defaults with Fraps) If so, your player is just unable to play the video correctly.

Try reducing fps and bitrate before recording another video and see if it plays.

Another problem may be the codec used by Fraps to encode the video - if it is using a codec that WMP can't access to encode your video it won't be able to play it.
Download and install either VLC or Media Player Classic and see if either of them will play the video.

To find out the codec used and whether this is installed on your machine and accessible use GSpot (comes with Media Player Classic or download using the link in my sig) - install it then open the video file in it and it will tell you:

a) if there is indeed a video stream
b) which codec is required to view it
c) if WMP can play it (use the Microsoft buttons in the lower left panel)

hope this helps


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Fraps uses its own proprietary codec, so it might not be fully compatible with Windows Media Player.

As zuluclayman says, try another player. I know Media Player Classic supports the Fraps codec, and I think VLC does as well.


----------

